# Funeral Pricing? eh?



## ahphotography (May 21, 2008)

Hey All-

I have the opportunity to sign a contract with a local funeral home. Each funeral would have a DVD slide show with about 20 - 60 images and a song... other options that could be added on would be to do photography and/or videography at the actual funeral. My question is what would you charge and how would you do it?

The break down would be:

1. How much for each individual DVD slide show with the option to add extra copies (for a fee??)

2. How much for photography

3. How much for videography

Got any ideas?? 

Love your help!


----------



## germanshepherd (May 22, 2008)

for information about pricing go to www.memoryvision.tv and download the brochure in the left column of the funeral page.  
Also, check out EventDV magazine.  Do a search for funerals and you will get a lot of information.


----------



## Dave127 (May 22, 2008)

Wow I would have never thought someone would want a funeral photographed let alone video.


----------



## Rhys (May 22, 2008)

It is a celebration of somebody's life. The French even go in for photos of the corpse. It used to be commonplace to have a corpse photo in most families as people normally only thought of a photo after somebody had died.


----------



## ahphotography (May 22, 2008)

Dave127 said:


> Wow I would have never thought someone would want a funeral photographed let alone video.



I understand where you're comin' from. Me personally wouldn't want anything like that. It use to be really common to have a photograph of the body back in the day. My mom has several family member's photos. :no smile: 

The director told me it was more a rare event, mostly a high profile kind of person in order to have that done... but everyone wants a dvd tribute.


----------



## ahphotography (May 22, 2008)

germanshepherd said:


> for information about pricing go to www.memoryvision.tv and download the brochure in the left column of the funeral page.
> Also, check out EventDV magazine.  Do a search for funerals and you will get a lot of information.



Thanks for the information! - That really helps me out a bunch!


----------



## Dave127 (May 22, 2008)

ahphotography said:


> I understand where you're comin' from. Me personally wouldn't want anything like that. It use to be really common to have a photograph of the body back in the day. My mom has several family member's photos. :no smile:
> 
> The director told me it was more a rare event, mostly a high profile kind of person in order to have that done... but everyone wants a dvd tribute.


 
I could understand a DVD tribute, but I didn't expect photos taken at a funeral. I've seen plenty of pictures at the funeral of the persons life, so the DVD make sense.

No judgements from me, just was surprised.


----------



## MarcusM (May 22, 2008)

Dave127 said:


> I could understand a DVD tribute, but I didn't expect photos taken at a funeral. I've seen plenty of pictures at the funeral of the persons life, so the DVD make sense.
> 
> No judgements from me, just was surprised.



If you're interested this issue was thoroughly discussed here:

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105117&highlight=funeral+photography


----------

